# Pimples under foreskin? Please help!



## mom2snugbugs (Nov 28, 2006)

Hello!

My 4 yo DS is intact. He can pull the foreskin back on his own. I've never done it, only he has. Today he came to me and said, "Mom, there's something on my penis." He pulled the foreskin back and on the underside of the head of the penis there was a small white dot. To me it looked like a pimple (like a white head that had popped- there was a little blood) DP is circumcised and has said that he has never seen anything like that. I sometimes get little pimples on the inside of my labia (the mucus part) and I am assuming this is what this is. Can you get pimples under there? Has anyone had experience with this?

TIA! DP is kind of freaking out.


----------



## bandgeek (Sep 12, 2006)

Probably. They might not be actual "pimples" though. Could be just a stubborn bit of smegma or something too. I wouldn't worry too much if it's not bothering him.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

It is possible you where seeing a Preputial Cyst you can see a picture of a rather large one here http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=764732 they are harmless and usually resolve on their own over time.

It is also possible that it is a spot he scratched the spot causing the bleeding to happen.


----------



## mom2snugbugs (Nov 28, 2006)

I'm not too worried about it, BUT-

I called the advice RN and she said to have him take a bath then put antibiotic ointment on it. If it gets "bigger" or fills up again, they want to see him. So far (this AM) he has been swimming and he took a shower after and I asked him to pull back his foreskin and I splashed some water on it. Haven't put anything on it.... Kind of don't want to! Ideas?

TIA


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

You can get OTC bacatracin to put on it to help it heal. Do not use neosporin on the genitals. I would just keep an eye on it and follow the advice in the thread I linked to help with pain.


----------

